# Jasmin Won't Bloom



## mc7778 (Aug 7, 2008)

Please help my Jasmin!! I live in zone 10 Southwest Florida and I have had my Jasmin for over 4 years. When I first planted the plant it bloomed very nicely. However, for the past year it has not bloomed. I have continued to add miracle grow and the plant grows very tall, green, and healthy, it just won't bloom. Does anyone have any suggestions that I may do or try?


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Have you ever trimmed it?

I have night blooming jasmine (HI Zone 10) and have basically ignored it since I planted it two years ago, with the exception of trimming once or twice a year. I don't water it, I don't feed it. It grows insanely fast. And blooms like mad. Trimming encourages new growth.


----------



## barbarajenkins (Aug 12, 2008)

*Thats right!!!!!*

whenever you trim a plant or a Jasmin, the best time to trim is around dusk and at night... the trimmed areas are vulnerable to the sun and maybe that could be the reason your Jasmin's not blooming... so try that out and it will probably take a little bit, but you'll have beautiful blooms...:thumbsup:

barbara


----------

